# Where Oh Where Is The Bypass Valve Hiding



## oldwanderer (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi folks, Being as we won't be using the unit again this year, I decided to get ahead of things and winterize the outback while the weather was nice. All went well until I tried to locate the heater bypass valves.Unit is a 2011 260 fl outback. I suspect they are near the water heater but not sure how to access the heater from the inside of the trailer. There must be a removable panel underneath or on the inside of the cabinet below the tv but though maybe someone could advise before I start ripping and tearing..Thanks !!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I looked at a used 2010 260fl on a dealers lot and the magazine rack had been removed at the bottom of the cabinet below TV. I think I remember seeing the hot water heater in there.


----------



## oldwanderer (Oct 17, 2011)

RDS said:


> I looked at a used 2010 260fl on a dealers lot and the magazine rack had been removed at the bottom of the cabinet below TV. I think I remember seeing the hot water heater in there.


----------



## oldwanderer (Oct 17, 2011)

That pretty much verifies what I was thinking, appreciate the assistance..


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Exactly there... look through the rack and see a couple screws to take out!


----------

